# How to bond with a cockatiel



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a cockatiel and I want to have a bond with him. He young and handfed but he's really scared I have a 6 by 10 foot cage outside and he really likes that cage he will let me pet him he will let me hold it for 5 seconds then he will fly back. His wings are clipped for safty because he will fly away because his cage is outside. So here is the problem. When I bring him home he flys everywhere bumping in glass doors to get back to his cage his head is so stiff he wont let me touch him. He can do step up but barely like 2 steps then fly. He will accept treats but like I said only in the cage. If you can help I would EXTREMLY appreaciate it

Thank you
:tiel6:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are two helpful threads on taming and bonding. 


Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 

I'm not sure if I understand where you're keeping him- does he have a cage outside and inside? Or does he stay outside. If you're taking him from outside to inside is he in a cage or harness? Even clipped birds can fly to some degree or get carried away in a gust of wind. And I'm sorry if I misunderstood if you're taking him back and forth or not. Just remember patience is key. Try to work at your tiel's pace.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

HI You could try this post. it should help you....B.J.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31981


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When you bring him inside, close the curtains on the glass doors and windows or cover them up some other way. This will do two things: (1) it will prevent him from seeing his outdoor aviary and trying to fly to it, and (2) it will keep him from crashing into the glass if he tries to fly anyway. 

He might be nervous at first in the room or he might calm down when he can't see the aviary. Do your best to reassure him and offer him treats, so he will eventually start thinking that this room is a fun place to be.

As others have said, if you're taking him outdoors without a cage or harness there's a risk that he could fly away even if he's clipped. It would be safer to use a small carrier to transport him between the house and the aviary.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,
Now I am very new to cockatiels, just got my 3 1/2 month old a couple weeks back. I actually bought her for my sons Bday and got the cage and everything before her. I bought her from an amazing place by my house. They are awesome. they actually told me starting out.. to keep her in a smaller cage than i had boughten for a couple months because she was raised in one like it and used to it. they actually let me rent one from their shop and when i bring it back i get fully reimbursed.
anyways LOL.. they told me to keep her in there and don't put toys in as of just yet. They said that the bird will have so much fun playing that it may not want to come out of the cage and meet me. when we first brought her home they said take her out only 2 /15 min sessions a day for the first week, then double then work up to more. Now I did what they told me and within 3 days my bird bonded amazingly to us. The first week though i had a hard time getting her out of the cage. i went and bought a soft sounding dog clicker and held millet treat in my hand. i would click the clicker then feed her a treat through the cage. click the clicker then feed her a treat. man she learned in about 20 mins that that sound produced food. LOL she would come right up to my hand. i did that for a couple days to bribe her on my hand. now she does it freely. LIke i said... im no pro BY ALL MEANS, but this is what i was told and it really worked for my family.  Once I got to that point I would just make sure the house was really calm, nothing was going on , and would just talk softly and little by little try to scratch her head, pet her etc. it worked! Patience and understanding, before you know it your bird will own the house  Hope this helps!
have a great day!


----------

